# Links > Tutorials >  Mikrotik Router και σαν DNS Server

## costas43gr

Λοιπον εκανα εναν μικρο οδηγο για το πως θα στησουμε εναν απλο DNS server στο Mikrotik.
Περιμενω τα σχολια και τις παρατηρησεις σας.

(Ειναι μεταφορα απο εδω http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21637)

edit : Προσοχη οταν κανετε τις απαραιτητες ενεργειες για την εγγραφη στο wind να μην ξεχνατε να οριζετε υπευθυνο nameserver της καθε ζωνης καθως και να στελνετε ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ενα email στους υπευθυνους hostmasters για να γινει ολοκληρωμενη και σωστη ενεργοποιηση του dns σας, εφοσον τελειωσετε με τις καταχωρησεις - ρυθμισεις.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Χρησιμοποίησα αυτό το tutorial στο παρελθόν με επιτυχία, αφού ακόμα και σήμερα ο MikroTik router μου λειτουργεί και σαν DNS server.

Έχει περιορισμένες δυνατότητες αλλά την δουλειά του την κάνει με σταθερότητα.

Το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι πως αν χρειαστεί να αλλαχτεί το domain name μιας ΙΡ που υπάρχει ήδη στην λίστα των static καταχωρήσεων, χρειάζεται να γίνει επανεκκίνηση του router για να σβηστεί το παλιό όνομα.

Ευχαριστούμε *costas43gr*  ::

----------


## aangelis

Παιζει μια χαρα το mt σαν dns server, το μονο παρατράγουδο που εχω προσέξει ειναι όταν ενα linux μηχανημα ρωταει το mt dns για να κανει resolve υπάρχει μια καθυστέρηση 2-3 δευτερολέπτων πολλες φορές, ενω το windows δεν εμφανίζει αυτό το φαινόμενο.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Παιζει μια χαρα το mt σαν dns server, το μονο παρατράγουδο που εχω προσέξει ειναι όταν ενα linux μηχανημα ρωταει το mt dns για να κανει resolve υπάρχει μια καθυστέρηση 2-3 δευτερολέπτων πολλες φορές, ενω το windows δεν εμφανίζει αυτό το φαινόμενο.


Αυτό ακριβώς που λες το παρατήρησα στο ubuntu και μου είχε κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση. Επιπρόσθετα, λόγω του ότι τρέχω και έναν άλλο τοπικό dns server στο lan μου σε windows, όταν ρύθμιζα στο ubuntu να χρησιμοποιεί τον windows dns server το πρόβλημα αυτό δεν εμφανιζόταν. 

Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο κατέληξα στο ότι το πρόβλημά μου ήταν αυτό που περιγράφεται στην ιστοσελίδα που παραθέτω.

*edit: Το σωστό λινκ είναι αυτό:*
http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798

Ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες και με την απενεργοποίηση του ipv6 στο ubuntu λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Δεν κατάλαβα αν έφταιγε το ubuntu ή ο MikroTik dns server δυστυχώς, αλλά τουλάχιστον εντόπισα πως το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στην συνεργασία του ipv6 και του MikroTik.

----------


## aangelis

> Ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες και με την απενεργοποίηση του ipv6 στο ubuntu λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Δεν κατάλαβα αν έφταιγε το ubuntu ή ο MikroTik dns server δυστυχώς, αλλά τουλάχιστον εντόπισα πως το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στην συνεργασία του ipv6 και του MikroTik.


πρεπει να ειναι πρόβλημα του mt γιατι εχω το ίδιο φαινόμενο με suse και ubuntu.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## costas43gr

Ευχαριστω για τις παρατηρησεις, πρεπει ακομα να δουμε και το πως κραταει τις εγγραφες στην cache, τις γραφει στην cf-δισκο, ή στην memory του συστηματος.
Αυτο δεν εχω καταφερει να το δω.

surfer για την αλλαγη σε εγγραφες που ηδη υπηρχαν νομιζω πως με διαγραφη της παλιας καταχωρισης και δημιουργιας της νεας πρεπει να γινει και flush cache και μετα απο λιγο την διαγραφει.(Το εχω δοκιμασει και γινεται χωρις restart)


Αντε σιγα-σιγα να εξαλειψουμε καταχωρισεις διευθυνσεων-διαδρομων που φαινεται μονο η ip και ειδικα στο tracert οπου ψαχνουμε να δουμε που κολλαει και απο που παει.....  ::

----------


## nbaltas

2 ερωτησούλες.

αφότου κάνουμε κανονικά όλες τις καταχωρήσεις του τύπου homepc.komvos.awmn, voip.komvos.awmn κλπ κλπ, πως κάνουμε καταχωρήσεις ιστοσελίδων τις οποίες έχουμε δηλώσει στο wind (δηλαδή πέρα από το βασικό http://www.komvos.awmn αν ας πούμε έχουμε και το http://www.sports.awmn πως τους δίνουμε την ΙΡ του server μας στην οποία έχουμε εγκατεστημένη την σελίδα??). απλώς βάζουμε στο όνομα http://www.komvos.awmn (για την σελίδα του κόμβου) και http://www.sports.awmn (για μια άλλη ιστοσελίδα που φιλοξενούμε) και στο πεδίο της IP κανονικά την ΙΡ του server? (υποψιν ότι η ΙΡ του server έχει ήδη καταχωρηθεί με όνομα προφανώς server.komvos.awmn)

δεύτερο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι εάν έχουμε δικές μας ΙΡ σε ενα ΒΒ λινκ τότε δίνουμε ας πουμε στην δική μας μεριά gw-allos.komvos.awmn στην ΙΡ του interface μας αλλά με τι δικαιοδοσία δίνουμε στην άλλη ΙΡ (που όντως ανήκει στο c-class μας) το όνομα gw-komvos.allos.awmn δεδομένου ότι το allos.awmn είναι το domain από την απέναντι πλευρά??

----------


## ntrits

Εχω φτίαξει ένα linux virtual machine που τρέχει μόνο bind, και έχει web interface για την διαχείρση του. Είναι πολύ ελαφρυ και γρήγορο, ειναι δοκιμασμένο σε επαγελματικό περιβάλλον και δουλέυει καλα.

(ειναι 250ΜΒ και θέλει 16ΜΒ μνήμη)

Οποιος θέλει DNS server έτοιμο και δεν θέλει να παιδευτεί πολύ ας στείλει ένα ΡΜ να του το στείλω.

----------


## costas43gr

Μπορουμε να κανουμε πολλαπλες καταχωρισεις στην ιδια ip οπως κανουμε και σε εναν κανονικο dns server.
Καταχωρουμε οποιο ονομα θελουμε με την ιδια ip αφου σε εναν server εχουμε ολες τις υπηρεσιες.
Επισεις μπορουμε να καταχωρισουμε και τα λινκ μας αλλα μονο τις ip που αφοραν το δικο μας c-class, το ιδιο θα γινοταν και αν ειχαμε κανονικο dns server.
Για τις αλλες ειναι υπευθυνος ο αλλος κομβουχος.
Για τις ip των λινκ βαζουμε gw-kombosmas.kombosapenanti.awmn την ip που εχουμε στο bgp μας, το αναποδο την ip που εχουμε δωσει στον αλλο.
Ολα αυτα αν εχουμε κοψει εμεις ip's για το λινκ.
Δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τις reverse καταχωρισεις αλλα δεν εχει μεγαλη σημασια.

Π.χ. ftp.kombos.awmn ip=10.0.0.1
http://www.kombos.awmn ip=10.0.0.1
Shoutcast.kombos.awmn/8000 ip=10.0.0.1
mrtg.kombos.awmn ip=10.0.0.1
................
................

----------


## bedrock

Η χρησιμοποιούμε Canonical Names για την την ονομασία κάποιας υπηρεσίας ή κάποιου A HOST.

Επίσης για τα sites που θα θές να κάνεις host θα πρέπει να έχεις φτιάξει τα κατάλληλα directives στον web server σου, κοινώς Virtual Hosts.  ::

----------

